# Irina Shayk walks the Runway during the Marc Jacobs Spring/Summer 2017 Show as part of New York City Fashion Week - September 15, 2016 (6x)



## Mandalorianer (16 Sep. 2016)

*

 

 

 *
*

 

 

 *​


----------

